# New South Park Episode



## Joey Nigro (Sep 20, 2019)

Can someone contact South Park for an episode where Wendy drinks a monster potion? Drinking a monster potion turns anyone into a monster.

Here is what happens after Wendy Testaburger drank a monster potion.


----------

